

Ask HN: Is short-term value creation ever justifiable over long-term? - jjackson21

I'm trying to rationalize a self-regulated capitalist society where peoples decisions are only limited by their own morals.  Why or when would individuals support the creation of short-term value or long-term value? Is supporting short-term value creation at the expense of long-term value immoral in a self-regulated capitalist society?
======
mkeblx
See Any Rand, plus criticisms of.

